# Keeping my puppy out of the kitchen?



## ginger's mom11 (Mar 3, 2011)

Ginger (6mo old) spends most of her time in the back room of the house which is an open plan that shares space with the kitchen table, then leads into a galley-style kitchen. We are trying to train her to stay out of the kitchen, and having a hard time doing it. Let me rephrase that... She does decent when we're around, but as soon as we leave the room, she goes straight in there. I keep the floor swept as best I can to keep the "attractions" down. I'm getting really frustrated, because she *knows* she's not supposed to be in there, because as soon as we walk back into the room, she BOLTS out of the kitchen, tail tucked. Anyone have suggestions on how to train her to stay out of the kitchen when we're NOT in the room watching her? TIA


----------



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

could you put a gate up? we had to buy an extra wide gate for our hallway as branston wouldnt stop going up the stairs.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

First, tail tucking is not associated with knowledge of bad behavior. Tail tucking is associated with impending punishment. And before you consider that, I'm not suggesting you've abused the dog at all. Only that the dog has been punished before, and knows the cue that punishment is coming, again. This is completely detached from the behavior you're punishing. 

To my knowledge, there isn't any kind of owner-absent training available, other than setting up booby-traps to scare the dog from entering that area (which I don't recommend). I would recommend you continue to keep the kitchen uninteresting for doggies and let the behavior extinguish on its own, otherwise gate off the area so the dog can't enter. Management > Training.

Then, teach the dog a non-compatible behavior and cue that when you leave the kitchen, like maybe a down-stay on a mat.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree. Dogs don't really "know" they're not supposed to do something. They don't think that way. Tail tucking or slinking on the floor, or lowered eyes, that all has to do with them "reading" your emotions and that you're not happy at that moment. 
Prevention is the key. I don't think you can totally, 100% stop a behavior from occurring, when you're not there. If a baby gate is not do-able because of your floor plan, you could look at a really long lead, and tether her to a large piece of furniture, so she can't reach into the kitchen, when you're not there...


----------



## ginger's mom11 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. This is our first dog ever, so I/we need all the help possible! It's not possible to put a gate up because of the layout, and I hadn't thought of tethering... She's on a long lead as I type, so I hope this works, as we're pretty tired of shooing her out of the kitchen all the time!


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Hope it works! One thing I found after getting dogs is that it takes more supervision and management than I thought!


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Boundary training - we trained Sierra to not enter our bedroom (and our working on Misty). 
Essential we body blocked her and backed her out of the room every time she tried to come in and rewarded her once she was on the other side of the threshold. We would close the door (which I don't think you are able to do) every time we couldn't supervise to set her up for success. In place of closing the door a long tether may work well for you since a gate won't work either. This training took time and consistency (no one letting her in the bedroom ever - everyone must be on the same page with the training and goals). You can do it.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

in lieu of a gate, could you get an x pen and spread it out across the entry to block it? I'm not a fan of leaving unsupervised dogs tethered because IDK bout your puppy, but mine would likely tangle himself up.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I used to keep my black lab in my frame shop with me. I trained him to stay in the workshop, where he had a clear view of the front door and the retail area and anyone who was so inclined could come back and visit with him in the open doorway.

I made a low partition of cardboard to put across the doorway as a boundary reminder and kept a close eye on him. Each time he thought about stepping over the cardboard, I verbally reminded him to stay back and rewarded him when he did. 

After about two hours, you could not persuade him to enter the retail area and the cardboard was removed. After that, the only way I could get him through the retail area, if we were going out the front door, was to put his leash on and lead him.

The real test came one day when local animal control herded a family of mallard ducks right outside my glass front door. Cubby was beside himself with excitement, but would not leave the workshop to go investigate, though he had a clear view of the proceedings.

We used the same method to restrict the areas in our home that he was allowed in. Pretty much the same method that Charis talked about.

You'll very seldom hear me giving training advice on dog forums (and if you ever meet Esther and Molly you'll understand why.) But that method worked very well for a mature, agreeable dog. Maybe it will work with others.


----------



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

i started the day branston came with 'out' everytime he went into the dining room. it took me the whole day but he never comes in here now  ok, a few weeks ago he decided to test boundries and came in but as soon as i stood up he left!


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

lisak_87 said:


> in lieu of a gate, could you get an x pen and spread it out across the entry to block it? I'm not a fan of leaving unsupervised dogs tethered because IDK bout your puppy, but mine would likely tangle himself up.


I should clarify - tether the dog to you - not an object. Get longer lead and wrap it around your waist or secure it to a belt loop. Use the tethering as a means to keep the dog eternally supervised.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree with all the other posts. Especially that tehering should never never be unsupervised. And that the dog is looking scared because she scared of the owner's reaction not scared because she "knew" she did wrong.

Opening up an exercise pen is a great idea. I do it with my open floor plan. See pics below. Here is a link to exercise pens on amazon:
http://amzn.to/hDX4UP
This heavier metal superyard would work well: http://amzn.to/frfBin
But I would screw it into your frame so the pup won't knock it over and hurt herself. And if opening up one superyard isn't long enough, then purchase a 2nd one and put them together.

Or just keep the pup in a crate or play pen elsewhere when she can't be watched.

I also suggest a postive reinforcement training book such as The Power Of Positve Dog Training
Or It's me or the dog.
http://amzn.to/hp0tfc
http://amzn.to/h4b8wW

Puppies can learn through postive reinforcement. No need to startle, frighten or yell.


I can't remember for sure, but I think "I'ts me or the dog" has some barrier training info. and here is a link with links to perimeter/barrier training: 
http://www.meetup.com/sanaturehounds-com/messages/boards/thread/10578313/10#40306564


----------



## ginger's mom11 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the continued replies, all. I was able to barrier train Ginger w/o a problem, to stay out of the pantry. She won't go in there, even if she's chasing a ball that rolls in. This is something we did from day 1. BUT, the kitchen is something we've only started recently, which is why I think it'll take a bit more patience on our part (that, and I think she's going through a rebellious streak right now, based on other previously trained things she's testing us with).

I do admit to getting frustrated with her, but haven't been physical--just stomping feet, clapping loudly, and yelling (mainly yelling when I'm simultaneously telling my toddler for the umteenth time to stop doing what HE'S doing--grr).

The tethering--to an object--is what I'll continue to use, but haven't/won't leave her unsupervised. She is good about not getting tangled, but I think it'd just be cruel to leave her like that w/o me being around. Fortunately, I stay home, so it's easier to do this.


----------

